# PB12-Plus-vs PB13-Ultra



## ShaunH (Sep 15, 2009)

So as most know SVS is now offering DSP amps on all its news subs. And that includes the PB12-plus and PB13-ultra with new 800 and 1000 Watt DSP amps respectively. These new amps have added a better feature set, full digital controls, more power, and better control for SVS. if rumors and comments are correct, the new DSP amps improve sound quality as well. But its also added to the price of the subs.

(These prices are the normal prices after the pre sale runs out,shipping is also not included.)

PB12-Plus: $1499 - $1549

PB13-Ultra: $1899 - $1999

So now the the plus is in the price range the Ultra debuted at. And the Ultra is pretty much at or over 2k when shipping is added in. 

How close is the Plus to Ultra in sound quality and overall permanence? I've read comments that the plus with the new DSP amp is close to the ultra's sound quality. Further are these subs still competitive in an ever tougher sub woofer market? What are you thoughts?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi Shaun, I have found the Ultra driver to be the best one SVS have made to date, the PB13 sounds just so right and if I were to choose out of the Plus and Ultra, I would urge to take the Ultra as in relevance to size it is not that much bigger but it most certainly is the better sub and worth the extra $$$.


----------



## macmovieman (Dec 7, 2010)

I had to make a similar decision recently and I decided to pull the trigger on the PB13-Ultra and I am glad I did. This thing rocks for music and movies.


----------

